# Problems with Netflix app on Edge



## srazook (Mar 28, 2010)

The Netflix app on my new TiVo Edge will periodically zoom in and you can only see a portion of the video. The only way to fix it is to restart TiVo and then relaunch the Netflix app. Is anyone else experiencing this issue?


----------



## Fugacity (Oct 1, 2004)

It was happening for me on one of my TVs. I didn't have to restart the Tivo though, i think i just changed the resolution. I was trying to keep it at 1080i with 4k preferred or passthru and it seemed like it did it more then. So then i would just uncheck 1080i.

I think I had to stop the program i was watching on netflix too, i'm not sure.


----------



## Margery Hayes (Jan 7, 2020)

This did happen to us recently. My grandchildren were watching and said that they couldn't see all of the picture on the screen. Since it was a cartoon of sorts I was not familiar with what should have been showing on screen. So I just backed out then went back in and it was fine. But definitely a problem.


----------



## southerndoc (Apr 5, 2003)

I've had instances where only the top half of the video is shown (at the bottom of the screen). Simply hitting "back" and then restarting the video resolved it for me. No reboot necessary.


----------



## vinsuz (Aug 13, 2007)

srazook said:


> The only way to fix it is to restart TiVo and then relaunch the Netflix app. Is anyone else experiencing this issue?


Just exit (quit) Netflix and go back in - no need to restart the TiVo.


----------



## vinsuz (Aug 13, 2007)

Wait, I’m a “new member” even though I joined twelve and a half years ago? I STILL have my Series 1 in my storage locker!


----------



## janitor53 (Jun 9, 2016)

Pearlramsey said:


> hi, maybe because your current version is old, there's now a new version of the Netflix app, you can download it to your TiVo and enjoy


haha, what?


----------



## dianebrat (Jul 6, 2002)

janitor53 said:


> haha, what?


It's a troll or scam bot checking out the system and it just responded with an AI answer based on keywords


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

dianebrat said:


> It's a troll or scam bot checking out the system and it just responded with an AI answer based on keywords


Notice that a comma is present, but no period. I vote for bot.


----------



## dianebrat (Jul 6, 2002)

Pearlramsey said:


> I think there was a mistake here


Not really, random first post that doesn't use anything a bot wouldn't from a user that only shows up on FB as a random poster only of movie clips and in Vietnamese sites.
The account has bot or scam all over it, even this response has a lot of standard bot response, so I'm still not saying it's a real account for those playing along.


----------



## mattyro7878 (Nov 27, 2014)

What is the point of the bot account? or its existence for that matter...


----------



## dianebrat (Jul 6, 2002)

mattyro7878 said:


> What is the point of the bot account? or its existence for that matter...


The bots are constantly testing the the security measures forums put in so that they can come in and inundate the forum with advertising spam in the threads.
I've never understood the payment or profit model for it, but that's the goal, outwit the forum software.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

dianebrat said:


> The bots are constantly testing the the security measures forums put in so that they can come in and inundate the forum with advertising spam in the threads.
> I've never understood the payment or profit model for it, but that's the goal, outwit the forum software.


They are also used by search engines (Google, Bing) to get data. We (TCF) usually have a few dozen logged in (52 at the moment).


----------



## dianebrat (Jul 6, 2002)

JoeKustra said:


> They are also used by search engines (Google, Bing) to get data. We (TCF) usually have a few dozen logged in (52 at the moment).


Yes, but those are the "good" bots


----------

